# Speed Channel



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed that SC now has the same "infomercial" at the bottom of the channel when you switch to it as the Platinum channels have...it says you can watch the channel on the internet also. 

Kind of annoying...we now get the top header showing information and a bottom "thing" that tells me something I already know. 

Maybe it will go away sometime soon, or maybe every channel will soon have it. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That banner at least only happens when you initially tune to the channel. Bringing up the top banner after that doesn't re-display the bottom one again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I didn't know there was a speed2.com until the banner was added. 

The length of time the banner is up and the length of time it takes to get audio and video is about the same. DISH is filling a blank space that occurs during channel change with an announcement of another way you can fully use your DISH service. I don't see that as evil.

Popping up every half hour would be evil. Advertising unrelated or extra cost content would be evil. But letting you know where you can get more content? Not evil.

The current popups (shown only on select channels during the channel change process):
Watch over 3,000 movies from Epix at dishonline.com
Watch every episode of your favorite HBO shows at dishonline.com
Watch more great movies from Cinemax at dishonline.com
Watch thousands of hit movies for free at dishonline.com
Watch more of your favorite content at dishonline.com
For more racing, go to SPEED2.com, an online video network with LIVE and on demand racing events.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I do see them as evil. Its not as bad as the guide banner ads, nor is it as annoying as "tv enhancements" are ... but they are evil.

First, they dont always go away when you hit cancel ... 
Second, when they do go away with cancel, my video and audio are there in HALF the normal lag time ... so this tells me some of the display is in fact slowing down having to do the banner, 
third, when they don't go away from hitting cancel, often I find myself hitting cancel a 2nd or 3rd time thinking the first one didn't take ... then the channel banner pops back up and off and on and off for each cancel press that the receiver *did* receive, but ended up buffering for what ever time *they* chose to annoy me with that ad.
forth, that they can use this, and would do so without giving users a choice or setting to turn them off is the greatest evil, and only shows that when they want to, they can further push this crap onto their users.

Its only by users rising up and complaining about practices they *dont* like, that a company of Dish's size learns customers will start avoiding them, or will paint them with a worse image because of their negative practices and hurt the bottom line.

Personally, had I any other options by now, with all the garbage I've seen with dish in the past 6 months .. I've have left dish. The one thing dish use to do well enough was deliver signals from the sky .... for the past 3 months however their audio drop outs have been all over the place (really bad upto a month ago, then it got better and now its happening again) and anything ancillary to signals from the sky gets next to zero support or function.

DishOnline is a crap replacement for Dish Remote Access, and DRA has its own problems
Sling Adapters work for some, others they only work from *outside* the users' home network (ie no on lan streaming only out the wan port), and no support from dish or sling to fix the problems, dishonline's two main reasons to exist, Content Aggregation and Sling/DVR Access users with Firefox5 only get half if that of DishOnline working (plugin compatibility and versioning issues)

yeah.. dish isn't "evil"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you don't press cancel how long does the message last?
If you tune to a channel that doesn't have a popup does the video and audio come in quicker?

Feel free to use a stopwatch to get ACCURATE times (channel change to video and channel change to end of banner display).


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

It is worse than I thought, I thought these banner ads for dishonline were only on the platinum(bad enough since I pay extra for these channels), now they are showing up on regular channels. This is not a good trend. They are very annoying and you should be able to disable them. I want an absolute minimum interface with dishnetwork while watching TV and I certainly don't want to watch it online. Why do you think I am watching it on my television in the first place. They need to get out of the way and just let me watch my television.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Good Grief - this is no big deal, simply a bit more of information displayed while your channel display is seen, 2-3 seconds, the screen could be very useful for information and special announcements.

There is more room in the middle of the screen for even more information.

This is the information age - absorb a bit more information.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry, I get too much information already. I want to just "Let's Watch Television", as our illustrious leader proclaims......so cut out the extra's!! 

Jeez, I never thought I would get in this mood when I joined a forum...it does bring out the
dark side, doesn't it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have seen less vehement complaints about a 10 dollar price increase.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Never mind.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Good Grief - this is no big deal, simply a bit more of information displayed while your channel display is seen, 2-3 seconds, the screen could be very useful for information and special announcements.
> 
> There is more room in the middle of the screen for even more information.
> 
> This is the information age - absorb a bit more information.


The banner goes away in seconds. I don't mind it.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

It may go away in seconds but it doesn't NEED to be there. It provides very little if any useful information other than "check out dishonline". It certainly does not "enhance" my viewing experience.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

olds403, 

Although there isn't a way to disable the banner on some premium channels, I don't know if that will be a future option. I will pass your feedback on to our programming department.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for passing it on. I know nothing is for "free" anymore, but we do get bombarded with all sorts of "repeatable" information.....constantly. Maybe they could set it up that you only get reminded of something you already know every 10th time?  So, thanks again.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

RayC thank you for passing that along, I appreciate it.


----------

